# SX PRO from Modchipdirect?



## BlueCrimsonX (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anyone actually received there dongle from modchipdirect? And did anyone in second batch get an email? I placed my order 6/7/2018, and still no email.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2018)

deleted


----------



## MrFrodo18 (Jun 26, 2018)

Nothing yet. I feel like they might be the slowest out of al the official resellers out there. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Puckmarin (Jun 26, 2018)

Last I heard we'd be getting a tracking number this week. I'm starting to get suspicious.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2018)

deleted


----------



## jakkal (Jun 26, 2018)

We need 10 more threads like this today


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

PotatoBoxOne said:


> Has ANYBODY received an SX pro yet?


I ordered 6/6.  I emailed them over a week ago and was told I would be on the 2nd batch... whenever that may be.



PotatoBoxOne said:


> Has ANYBODY received an SX pro yet?



No, but this worked for me in the meantime. lol


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 26, 2018)

I ordered, batch 1, silence until today , I kinda regret buying the pro from them, but I havent had any problems with them until now, consider buying a SX OS and then sell the one in the dongle, thats what I am going to do


----------



## dangerxtrem (Jun 26, 2018)

Smart here, ordered end of May, radio silence after the first email ... 

I'm suspicious, in the meanwhile, I bought the sx os license but not from the same site ... And I am enjoying  my sx os !


----------



## Havok10 (Jun 26, 2018)

I know there is a lot of modchipdirect bashing.  I ordered from them as well and am patiently waiting.

My question is.  Who has actually received a dongle from ANYWHERE?


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 26, 2018)

Havok10 said:


> I know there is a lot of modchipdirect bashing.  I ordered from them as well and am patiently waiting.
> 
> My question is.  Who has actually received a dongle from ANYWHERE?


there are other users that got it from other resellers


----------



## Havok10 (Jun 26, 2018)

kamesenin888 said:


> there are other users that got it from other resellers



Sorry need more details than that.  Which retailers?  Wheres the I got my dongle thread with pics?  I don't think a lot of people have them in their hands yet. 

Also for speed Modchipsdirect being based in USA is a bad option.  If you bought from a Chinese company they mail it to you direct, it goes through customs fast because it is a small little package.

With a USA warehouse (like modchips direct) they have to wait for the shipment from china just as long as if you ordered it directly. It is a large shipment of electronics which causes additional customs delays.  Then they have to repackage, put on shipping labels and mail it out.  This is all slow and takes time.

6 months from now when everyone has these sitting in their warehouse ordering from modchips direct would be the best as you get it in a few days where ordering from China can take a week or two.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 26, 2018)

I had my pro order converted to a os order. Wasnt worth it to me after I made my own dongle


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 26, 2018)

Havok10 said:


> Sorry need more details than that.  Which retailers?  Wheres the I got my dongle thread with pics?  I don't think a lot of people have them in their hands yet.
> 
> Also for speed Modchipsdirect being based in USA is a bad option.  If you bought from a Chinese company they mail it to you direct, it goes through customs fast because it is a small little package.
> 
> ...


Ive seen from other users but there is not a thread, the dude thats helping with the errors has it, i think jakkal has it, and the other dude captain loozer said he had 2


----------



## asnka (Jun 26, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> I made my own dongle


Do you mean jig?


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 26, 2018)

I emailed them on my order last week (ordered 5/18, in batch 1) and they said they finally received them Friday afternoon (6/22). Hopefully we should be getting shipment information sometime this week.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 26, 2018)

asnka said:


> Do you mean jig?


No I mean Dongle


----------



## asnka (Jun 26, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> No I mean Dongle


How you make?


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2018)

MrFrodo18 said:


> Nothing yet. I feel like they might be the slowest out of al the official resellers out there. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.



3ds-flashcard is slowest. Here we have a complaint about "second batch" ordered June 7th? Try first batch from 3ds-flashcard ordered May 20 something....


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 26, 2018)

Response this week: Hi
Really sorry there was a 3 day delay out of china
we have it now.
We are busy kitting and packing all the orders, there are a lot
you will get your tracking this week
thanks


----------



## Altina (Jun 26, 2018)

asnka said:


> How you make?



https://gbatemp.net/threads/trinket-m0-sx-loader.508068/


----------



## Ducky_The_Duck (Jun 26, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> 3ds-flashcard is slowest. Here we have a complaint about "second batch" ordered June 7th? Try first batch from 3ds-flashcard ordered May 20 something....


Because 3ds-flashcart is ran by just 2 guys, and it takes a while for them to manage all the rush with the sx-os ans sx pro


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> Has anyone actually received there dongle from modchipdirect? And did anyone in second batch get an email? I placed my order 6/7/2018, and still no email.


The whole batch number thing is a complete lie,they have received many smaller "batches" but these liars chose to tell people there are only 3 batches so they can get more preorders. 1 MCD batch = 5 real batches. They hold the small batches until they have enough to fulfill "batch 1". If they were honest they would have called the batches what they actually where and shipped them out in a timely fashion.


----------



## PsychoPapi (Jun 26, 2018)

if you guys dont get a 2nd batch email by today maybe it be wise to just cancel and or buy the SX OS from them instead since i heard it doesnt take a full day to recive the code. fuck if i dont get into the 2nd batch idk wtf i should do cancel or just wait even longer. im getting impatient.


----------



## Alec (Jun 26, 2018)

I hope they take pity on me. I hope they say "Hey look, this guy hasn't complained at all...let's give him the slot for one of the 1st Batch-ers who canceled!"


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t mind waiting. Who knows what version os it’ll be when I receive mine. I have no doubt many bugs will be addressed. I’m playing through mario kart8 deluxe now and demoing around on the eshop.


----------



## wolf_ (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> The whole batch number thing is a complete lie,they have received many smaller "batches" but these liars chose to tell people there are only 3 batches so they can get more preorders. 1 MCD batch = 5 real batches. They hold the small batches until they have enough to fulfill "batch 1". If they were honest they would have called the batches what they actually where and shipped them out in a timely fashion.


You act like you know first hand on what is going on there are you trying to say you work for them or do you have a camera in their warehouse lol


----------



## LuiG (Jun 26, 2018)

Ordered mine from Modchipsdirect on 5/18.. I'm on batch one, but the wait is really killing me. Still dreaming that one day the device will be in my hands


----------



## Kraevin (Jun 26, 2018)

ordered mine on 5/24, received the first batch email and nothing since. Still waiting =)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

wolf_ said:


> You act like you know first hand on what is going on there are you trying to say you work for them or do you have a camera in their warehouse lol


 No,he admitted on another thread that he had not received all the packages for batch one yet.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 26, 2018)

i thought they said last Friday that batch 1 would  get their tracking on   Monday or Tuesday
i thought someone posted in the other thread that they emailed them and told them that


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

What a mess. Ugh.


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 26, 2018)

i ordered day 1 and got that batch 1 email.  there's no reason to not wait as SX is still releasing critical patches.  would have been unfortunate to burn fuses using SX.  in any event, if you paid with a CC all you need to do is create a claim and you'll get every penny back.  don't know why everyone is so concerned.  its not like you paid in cash or something.


----------



## atkfromabove (Jun 26, 2018)

Alec said:


> I hope they take pity on me. I hope they say "Hey look, this guy hasn't complained at all...let's give him the slot for one of the 1st Batch-ers who canceled!"


Ha I'm hoping for the same exact thing! I hope that they are nice to those of us who haven't complained.


----------



## Zytos (Jun 26, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I ordered 6/6.  I emailed them over a week ago and was told I would be on the 2nd batch... whenever that may be.
> 
> ]



Really... how would they know if that if they didn't get the second batch yet?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PsychoPapi said:


> if you guys dont get a 2nd batch email by today maybe it be wise to just cancel and or buy the SX OS from them instead since i heard it doesnt take a full day to recive the code. fuck if i dont get into the 2nd batch idk wtf i should do cancel or just wait even longer. im getting impatient.



Yes, per the website they said we would be informed who got into the second batch by the time the second batch shipped, which was supposed to be today (June 26).  So we should be hearing from them.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 27, 2018)

asnka said:


> How you make?


@asnka


----------



## asnka (Jun 27, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> @asnka



I'm going to do this... 
Just bought the trinket M0

pretty dope!


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 27, 2018)

asnka said:


> I'm going to do this...
> Just bought the trinket M0
> 
> pretty dope!



Man I wanna do that too!!


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> @asnka



How did you make this? This is a great alternative to waiting for a dongle IMO.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> How did you make this? This is a great alternative to waiting for a dongle IMO.


The plans actually came from a friend for the 3D Printed case, its just a pi zero w, battery and regulator, screens and regulator. I want to be able to pick a payload from a list, but I need to find the screens drivers


----------



## asnka (Jun 27, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> Man I wanna do that too!!


https://github.com/Quantum-cross/sam-fusee-launcher-internal/blob/master/INSTALL.md


----------



## weatMod (Jun 27, 2018)

asnka said:


> I'm going to do this...
> Just bought the trinket M0
> 
> pretty dope!



but what does  pin 4 actually connect to?
what is the capacitor  wire?
i thought it  would just need to be soldered to the USB port ,  are they sure there it not a better place to tap that connection?
also  after removing the micro USB from the trinket (which they say is optional) seems like soldering 2 wires to were the micro  USB connector was is going to be difficult , i see that there is a pin on trinket labeled USB , couldn't you jut use and that and i assume a GND pin for the other wire
how would it be connected if you didn't remove the micro USB? to the GPIO pin labled USB and a GND pin?
if it is possible to wire fro threre i would remove the micro USB but still use the  GPIO instead of soldering to were the connector sat,seems a lot easier


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

I ordered on 5/18. If I don't hear from them by Friday, I will be asking for a refund. I've never done that with MCD and it'll be a shame that I have to. But I must admit that their lack of communication is disheartening. I've had stuff from AliExpress take less time to get to my door.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 27, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> I ordered on 5/18. If I don't hear from them by Friday, I will be asking for a refund. I've never done that with MCD and it'll be a shame that I have to. But I must admit that their lack of communication is disheartening. I've had stuff from AliExpress take less time to get to my door.


Just get the SXOS, I got mine converted to SXOS and got a partial refund


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

I think most of us who bought from MDC did so because they're based in the US and assumed it would be faster without realizing that they had to wait for a shipment from china regardless. So turns out those who bought directly from china already have their dongles. They're supposed to send tracking info to first batch this week. I'm still waiting. on the plus side there's been a few headaches that have been resolved like the buggy XCI cutter version(i think 2.4.1) that wasn't splitting roms properly so i'm glad i didn't have to troubleshoot that. Also the fact that we get to jump right into sx-os 1.2. gota stay positive.


----------



## asnka (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> that wasn't splitting toms


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> Just get the SXOS, I got mine converted to SXOS and got a partial refund


I'm not really after the OS. I wanted the dongle.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> The whole batch number thing is a complete lie,they have received many smaller "batches" but these liars chose to tell people there are only 3 batches so they can get more preorders. 1 MCD batch = 5 real batches. They hold the small batches until they have enough to fulfill "batch 1". If they were honest they would have called the batches what they actually where and shipped them out in a timely fashion.


Got any proof for these accusations?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Got any proof for these accusations?



You can read through MCD post history and you should find it. Im too tired right now to go searching for it only so shills can come and defend them.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

MCD updated their page.  This is the e-mail I received this morning from a web page monitoring service (It looks for changes daily then notifies me)

Previous text:
-    we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week. Emailing
-    us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way
-    speed up your order.
-    2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday
-    according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the
-    shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will
-    contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please,
-    it is just slowing us down.
-    3rd batch is open and we are taking orders for this hopefully it will
-    just be a week after the 2nd batch


Changed previous text into:
+    we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week.
+    2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent to us (from
+    China to the US)  on Wednesday according to the team (27th of June) We
+    don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the
+    time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not
+    email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.
+    3rd batch and beyond is open and we are taking orders for this
+    hopefully it will just be a week after the 2nd batch


----------



## thedropout (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> MCD updated their page.  This is the e-mail I received this morning from a web page monitoring service (It looks for changes daily then notifies me)...



Whether they do ship this week or not, it will be the last time I use them for ordering anything. Communication should take place through email, not by randomly changing the info on your website. Keeping customers in the dark about something they paid for is not good business practice.
I'm not in any rush to receive my Pro, I've got other things going on in my life to keep me occupied but the lack of communication has made them less than desirable as a source of mod chip buying from me, in the future.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone from first batch get a tracking yet


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Zonark said:


> Anyone from first batch get a tracking yet


lol


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

Zonark said:


> Anyone from first batch get a tracking yet


nope

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

not expecting it till friday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

they "prepare orders around 10pm Michigan time on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights."

I'm thinking this is a 1 man operation. :/


----------



## eureca (Jun 27, 2018)

thedropout said:


> Whether they do ship this week or not, it will be the last time I use them for ordering anything. Communication should take place through email, not by randomly changing the info on your website. Keeping customers in the dark about something they paid for is not good business practice.
> I'm not in any rush to receive my Pro, I've got other things going on in my life to keep me occupied but the lack of communication has made them less than desirable as a source of mod chip buying from me, in the future.



Sure it may be nice, but in reality what is there to update that they are going to send a mass email to everyone? As far as I can tell they have not shipped. Or they don't have a tracking number to give anyone right now. What are they are going to send an email with their best estimate of when it will ship? The only email i got was the one saying that they hoped they could ship it out between the 19th and 22nd. Obviously it didn't work out since the shipment was delayed. Which they said might happen. I doubt they want to send another email giving a date they hope it ships and not be able to make it happen. It would lead to more disappointment.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wish if i invested the money to buy 128GB sd card for Vita since the new free exploit is coming next week
Funny how a "dead console" has far better library than a Nintendo's console will ever be.


----------



## eureca (Jun 27, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Wish if i invested the money to buy 128GB sd card for Vita since the new free exploit is coming next week
> Funny how a "dead console" has far better library than a Nintendo's console will ever be.



That's a pretty big stretch. It is not as if the vita has that many exclusives. The Switch is basically a better Vita that will get those games the Vita was getting once it dies for good plus all the Nintendo exclusives. Obviously the vita has far more games out currently though as it has been out many more years. 

I have a 64gb vita memory card in my hacked vita which seems fine for me if you don't want to splurge yet on a 128gb.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Wish if i invested the money to buy 128GB sd card for Vita since the new free exploit is coming next week
> Funny how a "dead console" has far better library than a Nintendo's console will ever be.


that's your opinion. I keep trying to talk myself into buying a vita since i have access to every single game, but then I look at the games and they all look like anime/manga to me.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> that's your opinion. I keep trying to talk myself into buying a vita since i have access to every single game, but then I look at the games and they all look like anime/manga to me.


plenty of fighting games andie support on it, also its Japanese handheld ofc there'll be lots of anime games.
PS1 & PSP games too


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> plenty of fighting games andie support on it, also its Japanese handheld ofc there'll be lots of anime games.
> PS1 & PSP games too


yeah, I'm just not into fighting games either. They few games on it I like I can already get on my pc or other consoles. Like I said I had been trying to talk myself into it but never worked out.


----------



## Hillage (Jun 27, 2018)

If no one in this post or the other has received anything physical or a tracking number by Friday I'm cancelling my order. I understand I ordered a sketchy device from the start, and I get shipping from China, not my first rodeo with items from there. But this is borderline ridiculous for NO ONE from the first batch to get any tracking number knowing I'm in the second batch. I ordered the product as the jig I have now I feel will damage the device and I don't want to use my phone to load payloads. I get small business and all that but this lack of transparency is making me nervous.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hillage said:


> If no one in this post or the other has received anything physical or a tracking number by Friday I'm cancelling my order. I understand I ordered a sketchy device from the start, and I get shipping from China, not my first rodeo with items from there. But this is borderline ridiculous for NO ONE from the first batch to get any tracking number knowing I'm in the second batch. I ordered the product as the jig I have now I feel will damage the device and I don't want to use my phone to load payloads. I get small business and all that but this lack of transparency is making me nervous.



I was in batch 1 but canceled my MCD order and ordered from SwitchSX. No idea why MCD continues to lie about having stock. If anyone is in batch 2 with them, no way in hell I'd still have an active order. Cancel, cancel, cancel! Since I have two Switches, I'll let my SwitchSX order ride but I think I'm going to use the tinfoil mod and just order the SX OS from somewhere else.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I was in batch 1 but canceled my MCD order and ordered from SwitchSX. No idea why MCD continues to lie about having stock. If anyone is in batch 2 with them, no way in hell I'd still have an active order. Cancel, cancel, cancel! Since I have two Switches, I'll let my SwitchSX order ride but I think I'm going to use the tinfoil mod and just order the SX OS from somewhere else.



seems a lot of sites are now price gouging... shame


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mthodmn101 said:


> seems a lot of sites are now price gouging... shame



Only reason i havent cancelled they are cheaper. Even though i think mcd is more interested in selling the os key. Before they werent going to. They are prob laughing all tje way to the bank dealing with the emails they get to deal with the hate mail and send out keys while not caring about the physical product they promised


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I was in batch 1 but canceled my MCD order and ordered from SwitchSX. No idea why MCD continues to lie about having stock. If anyone is in batch 2 with them, no way in hell I'd still have an active order. Cancel, cancel, cancel! Since I have two Switches, I'll let my SwitchSX order ride but I think I'm going to use the tinfoil mod and just order the SX OS from somewhere else.




MCD is a shady vendor and the worst part is that some people here defend them. You are right about MCD lying about having stock,they lie about almost everything and their only real goal is to make more money. Why are they accepting new orders if they can't fulfil existing orders?


----------



## LayZGamer (Jun 27, 2018)

This is just unacceptable has a single person got tracking? Cause those liars emailed me on Monday and said orders would be shipped that day.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> This is just unacceptable has a single person got tracking? Cause those liars emailed me on Monday and said orders would be shipped that day.



You, and everyone else that still has an order with them, are being lied to. They do not have them in stock and probably won't for quite some time.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> This is just unacceptable has a single person got tracking? Cause those liars emailed me on Monday and said orders would be shipped that day.



If mdc wants to prove they are legit and have stock he should personally sent out 5 or ten units with tracking today that would atleast prove he has stock then he can play his waiting games again if he wants atleast he would save face


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> If mdc wants to prove they are legit and have stock he should personally sent out 5 or ten units with tracking today that would atleast prove he has stock then he can play his waiting games again if he wants atleast he would save face


that will anger the rest even more


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> that will anger the rest even more



Maybe but atleast its some progress other than lies and stall tactics im pissed he obviously took our pre order money in good faith and either just stole the money or used our money to purchace the stock and prob already spent his profit any other good retailer will take a deposit or wont charge a card until item is in stock ready to ship


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> If mdc wants to prove they are legit and have stock he should personally sent out 5 or ten units with tracking today that would atleast prove he has stock then he can play his waiting games again if he wants atleast he would save face



He would except his day job takes up all his time and his fulfillment center doesn't work weekends. Or weekdays.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alepman90 said:


> that will anger the rest even more



Maybe but it would show SOME sort of good faith effort. I mean, how in the world does somebody not have enough time to stuff 5 envelopes??? But then again, what's he going to put in the envelopes, air? He doesn't have anything in stock yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scottla94 said:


> Maybe but atleast its some progress other than lies and stall tactics im pissed he obviously took our pre order money in good faith and either just stole the money or used our money to purchace the stock and prob already spent his profit any other good retailer will take a deposit or wont charge a card until item is in stock ready to ship



Cancel your order. This is the only option available to you. If he tries to tell you, "Oh, but I was just putting the postage on YOUR package right this very second". Tell him that's BS because he said the same thing before to somebody else that canceled their order when he promised it was "ready to ship" but mysteriously nobody else has gotten tracking info yet. Cancel! You'll get it just as quick with any other vendor. They haven't even received their shipment yet.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

Maluma said:


> MCD is a shady vendor and the worst part is that some people here defend them. You are right about MCD lying about having stock,they lie about almost everything and their only real goal is to make more money. Why are they accepting new orders if they can't fulfil existing orders?



LOL you've just been bashing mcd the whole time. Have you ever ordered a from a modchip vendor before when a product was new?


----------



## LayZGamer (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> LOL you've just been bashing mcd the whole time. Have you ever ordered a from a modchip vendor before when a product was new?


SwitchSX got theirs out to their customers just fine without lies...


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> SwitchSX got theirs out to their customers just fine without lies...



switch sx didnt get 50k+ orders and didnt they charge $80


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> switch sx didnt get 50k+ orders and didnt they charge $80



It this point it is worth the premium


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> It this point it is worth the premium



honestly i was wondering why there wasnt a real banwave, just a couple people here and there. Turns out most never got their product. I can wait and see what happens first.

i ordered mine, june 4 in the second batch, unit 4X,XXX. I can be patient until after the first actual banwave... I remember people who ordered Gateway and it took even longer to get than this dongle


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ...I remember people who ordered Gateway and it took even longer to get than this dongle




I pre-ordered my Gateway from MCD 6/13/13.  It was shipped on 8/29/13 (from NYC at that time).  What was the release date of the Gateway?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I pre-ordered my Gateway from MCD 6/13/13.  It was shipped on 8/29/13 (from NYC at that time).  What was the release date of the Gateway?



i dont remember but thats a two month wait. people waited longer from non-mcd for gw3s. im not excusing mcd, just give them a bit longer. i specificaly remember seeing 'late june-early july' on their page when i ordered beginning of june


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i dont remember but thats a two month wait



Yes, but being it was a pre-order, I wont count the time up to the release date of the Gateway.  I'll have to see if I can find the date it was released cuz I wonder how long it took from the release date until it shipped.

Edit: I believe it was late July 2013 / early August 2013, as the gbatemp review for it was published on August 12, 2013 here.

So around a 2 week or so wait after release.  Not too bad.


----------



## LayZGamer (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> switch sx didnt get 50k+ orders and didnt they charge $80


XD 50k may be MCD order number you got, but they have been open for years that is not just a count of SX orders. Haha wtf.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I was in batch 1 but canceled my MCD order and ordered from SwitchSX. No idea why MCD continues to lie about having stock. If anyone is in batch 2 with them, no way in hell I'd still have an active order. Cancel, cancel, cancel! Since I have two Switches, I'll let my SwitchSX order ride but I think I'm going to use the tinfoil mod and just order the SX OS from somewhere else.


Tin foil mod?


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Tin foil mod?



https://gbatemp.net/threads/lol-tin-foil-as-a-jig-ftw.509103/page-2#post-8094729

While many say it is dangerous to go this route, I have not had any issues and I use my Switch docked so its stationary.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

LayZGamer said:


> SwitchSX got theirs out to their customers just fine without lies...


Do we have switch sx customers with photo proof they received them and they are from switchsx?


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Do we have switch sx customers with photo proof they received them and they are from switchsx?


Its all over facebook


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-prediction.506398/
just here to remind everyone *I told you so!*


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm going to wait patiently I have plenty of other things to do. Not like you would be playing your "backups" without the product. But if switchsx got them out so fast and is also us based maybe they have more employees? Who knows.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Yes, but being it was a pre-order, I wont count the time up to the release date of the *Gateway*.


I see what you did there. 

Like I said, if I don't have tracking or any kind of updated info by Friday, I will be cancelling my order as well as demanding the restock fee stay as my refund because at that point, I no longer believe they have any product to "restock".

Edit: Just got shipping and tracking info from ModchipsDirect! Be patient guys. It's coming!


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

Proof that it shipped.


 

Proof that it is the SX Pro:


----------



## Altina (Jun 27, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Proof that it shipped.
> 
> View attachment 133575
> 
> ...



Yay, I’m not that far behind you in order numbers.  Hopefully I get my email soon.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Proof that it shipped.
> 
> View attachment 133575
> 
> ...



Love the disclaimer at the end screw them do a chargeback


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Love the disclaimer at the end screw them do a chargeback


Or not. I've been waiting two months on this device. Last thing I want to do is piss off my modchip dealer.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Or not. I've been waiting two months on this device. Last thing I want to do is piss off my modchip dealer.



Im going to just wait till you get traching number see it left to a hub then do a chargeback screwthem free product


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Love the disclaimer at the end screw them do a chargeback



Why? Why so salty that they actually did what you and Maluma were accusing them of not ever doing?


----------



## Altina (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Im going to just wait till you get traching number see it left to a hub then do a chargeback screwthem free product



I’m not sure what you’re so angry about.. they said they would provide tracking numbers this week and they did.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Why? Why so salty that they actually did what you and Maluma were accusing them of not ever going to do?



Why not we are pirates in the info age after all its all fun and games tx put brick code to keep pirates from pirating them ahoy bitches


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Why not we are pirates in the info age after all its all fun and games tx put brick code to keep pirates from pirating them ahoy bitches



Well yeah, it's an underground-ish business. You think drug lords keep their hoard unguarded? Same principal. You try to steal from profiting pirates, they _will _fight back.


----------



## eureca (Jun 27, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Proof that it shipped.
> 
> View attachment 133575
> 
> ...



Congrats. Does the tracking have any estimated date of delivery yet?


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Well yeah, it's an underground-ish business. You think drug lords keep their hoard unguarded? Same principal. You try to steal from profiting pirates, they _will _fight back.



And im going to usethe system to screw them both


----------



## eureca (Jun 27, 2018)

Altina said:


> Yay, I’m not that far behind you in order numbers.  Hopefully I get my email soon.



Just checked and my order number is over 1k higher. Hopefully mines is not too far off from shipping. Glad to see shipments have stared.


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> And im going to usethe system to screw them both



Good luck. It's not that simple to accomplish a chargeback. Especially when they're already fullfilling their service. Not to mention it's also very illegal, which will be ironic. Chargeback fraud is a thing.


----------



## thedropout (Jun 27, 2018)

Just got a tracking number from them in an email.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Good luck. It's not that simple to accomplish a chargeback. Especially when they're already fullfilling their service. Not to mention it's also very illegal, which will be ironic. Chargeback fraud is a thing.



Wow im scared like id even get a charge for a 40 dollar chargeback


----------



## liveola24 (Jun 27, 2018)

thedropout said:


> Just got a tracking number from them in an email.


What order number were you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2018)

Finally! Tracking email received. Glad to know things are moving.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 27, 2018)

eureca said:


> Congrats. Does the tracking have any estimated date of delivery yet?


3-5 business days. So the 30th.


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 28, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Or not. I've been waiting two months on this device. Last thing I want to do is piss off my modchip dealer.


I'm roughly 100/200 ahead of you.

Just shows how many people order this product, I'm sure I will get my tracking number by Friday if not I can wait longer since MCD has been pretty awesome on everything.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 28, 2018)

KingMoogle said:


> I'm roughly 100 ahead of you.
> 
> Just shows how many people order this product.


Hope you got your shipping info! It would suck if a later order got theirs before I got mine.


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 28, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Hope you got your shipping info! It would suck if a later order got theirs before I got mine.


I've haven't gotten my shipping info yet but now I know how far I am from getting mine shipped roughly.
Let's just consider they do 100 a day then I should get mine shipped at least early by Friday or after the holiday.


They always said the end of June, long as everyone is patient they're eventually going to get the product.


----------



## eureca (Jun 28, 2018)

I got an order complete email and the status on my order says complete on the website. It says I should get my tracking number within 48 hours. I am over 1000 higher than the order number in the  other page here that shipped. Hopefully my order is on the move by Friday so that it can make some movement over the weekend.


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 28, 2018)

Got mine as well.


----------



## LuiG (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got my tracking number too!!

Order Number: 47093! Finally.

The dream of holding the SX pro is coming true!


----------



## jinx10000 (Jun 28, 2018)

eureca said:


> I got an order complete email and the status on my order says complete on the website. It says I should get my tracking number within 48 hours. I am over 1000 higher than the order number in the  other page here that shipped. Hopefully my order is on the move by Friday so that it can make some movement over the weekend.



I got the same email and I'm about 1200 higher.   I'm ok with waiting a few more days.

Edit:  I was a little less than 900 higher.  Brain lapse I suppose.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am 47224, I hope getting it tomorrow


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

deleted


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

PotatoBoxOne said:


> I got some communication, I updated my first post in this thread(page 1 post 2).


me too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gene0915 said:


> You, and everyone else that still has an order with them, are being lied to. They do not have them in stock and probably won't for quite some time.


They have been shipped but how? How can they ship things they don't have? oh wait it's magic! LOL


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.

It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.
> 
> It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!


at least you're man enough to admit you were wrong.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m in the 49000 block of orders. I think I’m in the second batch. I should get an email next week, just like they said. Right on track! I’m super stoked. It’s not bad to wait, I mean, I’m sure we all have other systems to game on. Don’t kid me, I’ve seen the wig around here. Lol.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 28, 2018)

A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)

The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
The bad news is that yes it takes ages to pack these things. AGES.  So I will put more relaxed ETA on the email i send in a couple of hours to batch 2 peoples. 
It should cover pretty much everyone who has ordered and had their card charged. A very small amount of people might miss out (that have had their card charged) but there are a lot of impatient people that are dropping out and people that are converting to SXOS so we might be able to cover all those people (once again, those who have had their card charged, if you haven't you will be apart of future batchs)


Other good news is that 6 people dropped out of batch 1. 
So I have 6 spares that will go to people first in the line on batch 2. 

The other good news is that I reserved 2 for myself. My own personal stock
I have no time to play. 
So I will possibly look through these threads and there where some really nice level headed comments and I think, if you guys think its fair I can give my stock to them. If you guys and girls think thats unfair then I can juts give it to the next 2 people on the list.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...



if one of the two people is me, sure... if not, next 2 people on the list


----------



## djpannda (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...


i think it be best to give it to the next 2 people in bATCH 2. Most of the level headed people already ordered and waiting ( i got my completed email but not tracking yet)


----------



## eureca (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...



Seems fair to give them away since it is your own stock.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...


 
I was just as sceptical as maluma but i say wave the private stock in his face see what he will pay if you offer next day shipping


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...



Nicely done MCD!  Patience was key. And that is very generous of you to offer 2 pros to us folk.  Thanks for the updates and keep it strong.


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jun 28, 2018)

i got my tracking number today


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> The good news for the rest of the people is that batch 2 is on its way, yes we have a tracking number
> ...


Appreciate you keeping such a level head with this. It's pretty crazy seeing the big jump in size of the order numbers people are posting. I have my order in batch 1, but I'm just curious, are you expecting to have non-backordered stock any time in the next few months?


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 28, 2018)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Appreciate you keeping such a level head with this. It's pretty crazy seeing the big jump in size of the order numbers people are posting. I have my order in batch 1, but I'm just curious, are you expecting to have non-backordered stock any time in the next few months?



Eventually, yes. 

Hard to tell when exactly. That is why I tell people just to order now if they want it. More and more people keep joining the end of the list.  We stopped charging credit cards for them, and will just charge them when we have a confirmed batch coming in. 

The only issue with this method is declined credit cards, and getting that sorted out. I prefer to charge the card when people make the order, but considering the delays, and the internet pitchforks I would rather do it this for for now.


----------



## Hking0036 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for being communicative. Just got my email about 2nd batch.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 28, 2018)

Don't think anyone has gotten theirs yet but this type of stuff is a process. People just have to learn to wait or don't buy things online at all, i just got my email stating i'm in the 2nd batch. People are just saying bad things about MCD now cause of delays & they haven't gotten their SX PRO. Then when things finally start moving a bit quicker & they get them. They'll post about how much they love MCD lol.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Received batch 2 email. Woot. Now this is what I’m talking about. The communication in that email is fabulous!   Thank you MCD!


----------



## eureca (Jun 28, 2018)

FYI if you signed up for USPS Informed Delivery on the USPS website you may be able to see your tracking number on there. I have not received my tracking email from MCD, but informed delivery usually shows the packages that are heading your way in your name.

It is just in the pre-shipment label created stage, but it just popped up for me coming from Michigan.

https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/secure/DashboardAction_input.action


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 28, 2018)

eureca said:


> FYI if you signed up for USPS Informed Delivery on the USPS website you may be able to see your tracking number on there. I have not received my tracking email from MCD, but informed delivery usually shows the packages that are heading your way in your name.
> 
> It is just in the pre-shipment label created stage, but it just popped up for me coming from Michigan.
> 
> https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/secure/DashboardAction_input.action


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## eureca (Jun 28, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Thanks for the tip!



No problem. The USPS tracking system seems to be down right now so it may not work for a few minutes.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 29, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Why not we are pirates in the info age after all its all fun and games tx put brick code to keep pirates from pirating them ahoy bitches


You're a very sad individual. It'll be hilarious when you brick your system because your such a ass.


----------



## mugendc4 (Jun 29, 2018)

I ordered late so I'm put in batch 3.  My ETA is around July 13 so most likely I'll receive it late July or Mid-August.  Was hoping to get it sooner to game a bit before my kid is born.  At least ModChipDirect sent out an email to inform the situation so they don't get bombarded with emails on what's going on.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> You're a very sad individual. It'll be hilarious when you brick your system because your such a ass.


 Not much of a chance from a chargeback unless tx is personally offended and has a backdoor to the os to brick and even at that i dont plan on using the internet with the switch and on top of that tx got payed already they dont care its mcd problem and if mcd takes offence my gf from another state ordered the pro so still not much chance of anything happening


----------



## IS_Nitro (Jun 30, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> A decent amount of people that where in batch 1 got their tracking a couple of hours ago
> We have moved all orders to  'completed' status on our website because I believe we should be able to get the rest of the orders out tomorrow (Thursday)



Not entirely true.... I still haven't gotten any tracking info. I was charged but received no shipping information 4+ days later. But ok... I'm gonna give them BOTD and assume my tracking info just wasn't sent, for the moment.


----------



## urherenow (Jun 30, 2018)

Just got mine. Got the delivery email, went outside, and the mailman was still loading mailboxes lol...


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mine already delivered but no one home, hope it doesn't melt


----------



## IS_Nitro (Jun 30, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Mine already delivered but no one home, hope it doesn't melt



No worries on that if that was gonna be a thing we'd have heard of it by now. The back of some trucks and shipping containers will get hotter than your mailbox in direct sun. I've had Geode credit cards de-laminate inside, that news went through the community fast.


----------



## Kraevin (Jun 30, 2018)

I received mine, works great =)


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 30, 2018)

mine says it's to be delivered today by 8pm but the USPS tracking is so non descriptive now. I remember it used to tell me exactly where it was and even if it was out for delivery. Now it just stays in transit to next facility.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 30, 2018)

I got mine from mcd today. Those lazy asses don’t like to pack the stuff. They send to to you in a plastic baggie


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 30, 2018)

nero99 said:


> I got mine from mcd today. Those lazy asses don’t like to pack the stuff. They send to to you in a plastic baggie


FFS dude ! you want it couple days after they received it or more than week till they apply those tiny stickers 
either way i'm glad they packed it in a box instead of bubble envelop.
this thing is tiny doubt it will last me a month before losing it


----------



## magico29 (Jun 30, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> Has anyone actually received there dongle from modchipdirect? And did anyone in second batch get an email? I placed my order 6/7/2018, and still no email.


be patiente you will get your dongle by Christmas dont worry.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 30, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> Has anyone actually received there dongle from modchipdirect? And did anyone in second batch get an email? I placed my order 6/7/2018, and still no email.


be patiente you will get your dongle by Christmas dont worry.


----------



## IS_Nitro (Jul 1, 2018)

Just got mine delivered an hour ago. ModChipsDirect sent me the tracking information email now too after asking for it. Although... that e-mail came in just 20 min after the item delivery, but they do get props for responding to my email in less than 8 hrs. Just wish they sent the tracking info in the first place.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alepman90 said:


> FFS dude ! you want it couple days after they received it or more than week till they apply those tiny stickers
> either way i'm glad they packed it in a box instead of bubble envelop.
> this thing is tiny doubt it will last me a month before losing it



Its smaller than I expected, and I knew it'd be small. Also I did like that it was in a box and not a padded envelope, A+ for that.


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 1, 2018)

Can confirm it came in a sealed bubble that was in a padded and sealed box. No stickers applied but they are included. Will be trying it when the kids go to bed.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 1, 2018)

*Expected Delivery by*
*SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by
8:00pm*

* did not come. Still says in transit.*


----------



## alepman90 (Jul 1, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> *Expected Delivery by*
> *SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by*
> *8:00pm*
> 
> * did not come. Still says in transit.*


You know what's your mailman gonna spend 4th of July with


----------



## IS_Nitro (Jul 1, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> did not come. Still says in transit.



 I hate when the courier messes up on the delivery day.


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2018)

I ordered on June 4th at 6:47pm EST. I'm in the second batch and my order shipped yesterday at 6:51pm EST. Expected delivery is Monday.


----------

